# موقع رائع لارسال الرسائل المجانيه لاى دوله فى العالم



## betty-lovely (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*اليكم أقوى المواقع لإرسال الرسائل النصية القصيرة إلى جميع الهواتف النقالة في العالم*

www.Send20SMS.info

*اتمنى أن ينال اعجابكم...في إنتظار ردود مشجعة و شكراً*


----------



## emadeddin6969 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلالالالالالالالا على هذا الموقع المميز .........ز

وننتظر مزيدا من الأبداع


----------

